# I delete files but space is not freed up.



## retro (Aug 1, 2010)

I recently used my Kindle 3 to move > 2GB between two PC.

With the data safely downloaded to the second computer I deleted the >2GB of data from the Kindle. However, the Kindle still shows as nearly full when I look at it on my PC. (166MB free)

Can someone tell me how to free up the unused space? There are no large files showing when I look at it through my PC.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm not an expert, but:

How much free space is showing on the actual Kindle (not via PC)?  (home page, menu key - free space will be noted at the top left)

Also, since you moved the data, have you tried turning off the Kindle - either soft or hard restart?  That may make it reset the space available.


----------



## retro (Aug 1, 2010)

166MB shows as free. Have restarted it from the restart command.


----------



## wvpeach (Jul 12, 2010)

Try a reset by holding the power switch over for 30 seconds. The kindle will reset. If the memory is not cleared after this, you may have to start over by resetting to factory defaults. This will wipe everything clean on the Kindle. You'll have to re register after. But the good news any books you have at Amazon stay backed up with them. 

 Reset to factory settings is found under settings then menu.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

retro said:


> With the data safely downloaded to the second computer I deleted the >2GB of data from the Kindle. However, the Kindle still shows as nearly full when I look at it on my PC. (166MB free)


How exactly did you delete the data from the Kindle? If you used the PC to delete the data, it's probably still there in the Kindle Trash. Try emptying the Trash while connected to your PC.

Mike


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Agree with Mike, the chances are your PC has created a recycle bin on the Kindle and put the deleted stuff there instead of actually deleting it.

Simplest solution is to connect your Kindle to your PC, then empty the recycle bin - this should empty all recycle bins on all drives.

If that doesn't work or you don't want to empty your main recycle bin, open a command prompt and type:

*dir e: /ah* (where e: is your Kindle, use the correct drive letter here.)

This should show hidden folders, look for one with recycle in the name ($recycle.bin or recycler from memory).

Then type

*rd /s e:\$recycle.bin* (again, use the drive letter and folder you found above)

This should delete the recycle bin.

Be very very careful not to delete other folders, and in future, use Shift-Delete to permanently delete the files (or don't use your Kindle as a pen drive in the first place!)

Usual disclaimers apply, don't shout at me if this goes wrong!


----------



## retro (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas. This is where I have got to. The Kindle still displays 166MB free.



Morf said:


> ....open a command prompt and type:
> 
> *dir e: /ah* (where e: is your Kindle, use the correct drive letter here.)


So this is what I have:

C:\Users\Doosel>dir f: /ah
Volume in drive F is Kindle
Volume Serial Number is 4C7B-87CB

Directory of F:\

08/09/2011 17:08 system
21/08/2011 18:21 4,096 ._.Trashes
21/08/2011 18:21 .Trashes
26/08/2011 17:03 .fseventsd
21/08/2011 18:21 .Spotlight-V100
1 File(s) 4,096 bytes
4 Dir(s) 195,575,808 bytes free

C:\Users\Doosel>

Cant quite see where to go from here? I did connect and emptied the trash before I did all this. Thoughts?

PS Why do you think I should not have moved data this way?


----------



## Michael Cargill (Sep 12, 2011)

It looks like you have either 4GB in the recycle bin or 4MB.  Connect your Kindle up and then empty the recycle bin from your desktop.

I can't test anything like this at work but you also could try running a scandisk on the Kindle when it is connected to your PC.  Right-click it in My Computer > Properties > Tools > Scan for Errors.

It's something like that anyway assuming you have WinXP.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry for the delay, been away for a few days.

On my Kindle, *dir /ah* gives:

C:\Windows\system32>dir f: /ah
Volume in drive F is Kindle
Volume Serial Number is 4B51-92C1

Directory of F:\

15/09/2011 20:05 system
0 File(s) 0 bytes
1 Dir(s) 2,786,385,920 bytes free

[Notice 2.7GB free, and only one hidden directory, system which is the Kindle OS]

Was one of the PCs you were transferring files between actually an Apple Mac? Because the presence of .Trashes and .Spotlight-V100 folders suggests it was: http://www.ghacks.net/2009/08/19/spotlight-v100-and-trashes-folders-on-usb-flash-drives/.

If you'd mentioned this in the first place it would have helped.

I'm afraid I know nothing about Macs. It might be that the data is still hidden away in those folders. It might be that if you delete those folders it will go away and all your free space will come back again.

It might, however, be that if you delete those folders you will turn your Kindle into a brick. Sorry, I really don't know. Maybe there are some Mac people on here who can advise?



retro said:


> PS Why do you think I should not have moved data this way?


...because if you hadn't done then you wouldn't have this problem. A 4GB pen drive costs a few pounds/dollars and can be reformatted after use.


----------



## wvpeach (Jul 12, 2010)

Reset the kindle to factory defaults. It will deregister and clear everything off the Kindle and restore the software to factory condition before you put anything on the kindle. 

  You will then need to re register the Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

wvpeach said:


> Reset the kindle to factory defaults. It will deregister and clear everything off the Kindle and restore the software to factory condition before you put anything on the kindle.
> 
> You will then need to re register the Kindle.


THIS IS NOT A STEP TO BE TAKEN LIGHTLY! 

Note that if you do this ALL your books will be gone from your Kindle. Content purchased from Amazon will have to be re-downloaded. Content from elsewhere will be lost unless you have a back-up. But, yeah, all your memory will be freed up. 

(I don't _think_ this will de-register your kindle, however. To my knowledge that is a separate step. But it's been a while since I've played with it so I could be remembering wrong.)


----------

